# Late 1950s Little Dude C-16



## Billinthedesert (Jul 2, 2018)

Thinking about buying this boat and trailer, and I am not sure where to begin, except to say I want new, larger wheels. How would you go about completely changing rims/hubs to a four or five-lug hub? No clue here.
The towing ball coupler, an integral 1 7/8, is badly cracked and corroded, so I am thinking I would just saw it off with a cutoff wheel and mount a new 2-inch coupler. 
After watching a bunch of Youtubes, I think this little trailer is worth saving with a deep clean/soak, some wire wheel work and new paint. All thoughts and advice most welcome.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 3, 2018)

Normally I would fix something before I would replace it. But you may be looking at a lot of replacements and repair to bring this up to par and it is not exactly a standard configuration. From the pics, I think I would search for a used trailer that is in better shape. I've seen them pop up on CL.


----------



## Billinthedesert (Jul 3, 2018)

Ldubs, you might be right. No hurry. I'll have my hands full for many, many hours just getting the Clipper stripped, painted and put back together.
Now go get yourself some kokanee -- the hardest-fighting best-eating freshwater fish in North America, by my lights.

8)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 3, 2018)

You will need a new axle and hubs to start with.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 3, 2018)

Billinthedesert said:


> Ldubs, you might be right. No hurry. I'll have my hands full for many, many hours just getting the Clipper stripped, painted and put back together.
> Now go get yourself some kokanee -- the hardest-fighting best-eating freshwater fish in North America, by my lights.
> 
> 8)



Or, I could be wrong too. Haha. Like 2SmokinBarrels says, you would need an axle & hubs. Then of course you would need new wheels/tires and a new coupler, not to mention lights, rollers, bunks, etc. That iron carriage is interesting. I'm not sure what that would need other than elbow grease. If you find a good deal on a small used trailer you would probably still have to do some work and put additional $$ into it (bearings, tires, bunks, etc). So, kind of a tough call on what is the best way to go from a $$ standpoint. And then you need to consider the intrinsic value to having a restored 1950's trailer, which would be kind of cool. 

Now I feel like an economist or politician -- "On the one hand; On the other hand" . . . haha


----------



## Billinthedesert (Jul 4, 2018)

I'll admit there is a certain charm in hauling a 1950s Texas boat on a 1950s Texas trailer. 
I'll start nosing around for axles and hubs, just in case.


----------

